# Rate the first name



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Rate it out of 10 then suggest the next one 

I will start

Paul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3/10

Anna?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

6/10

Amelie


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

8.5/10 

donald


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2/10

Bimbola?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

0/10

hillary


----------



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

2/10

Louis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10

Chloe?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10

deon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1/10

Arnie?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10

owen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3/10

Angeline


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

6/10

Ruby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4/10

Annabel


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

why on earth are your ratings so low for all these names


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0254+


Daisy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Andrea?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.52124+



Timothy?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

5/10 for Timothy, 8/10 for Andrea

Francesca "My folk has suffered much"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Cora


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.887754+




David?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

8/10

Katelyn?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

5/10

abraham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.545878




Onasis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10

Ally?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

5/10

Donald


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.3215+



Becky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0/10

Bosley?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

3.5/10

junior


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Cody?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-0.512459+




Nazario?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

4/10

uvuvwevwevwe onyetenyevwe ugwemubwem ossas


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Matthew 8/10 

Not enough Ts - IGN


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah ok...5.2456+




Delia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4/10

Candice?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.54578+




William?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

4/10

Jeff?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.5845+ ah I love that name jeffers.




Jim?


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

5/7

Titin


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

5/10

Adolf


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

0/10 poor kid who gets named this. parents, what were you thinking? 

Emma?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Adolf 10/10, Emma 8/10 


Donald Trump?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0/10. Nothing special.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

^^ 10/10

"Nothing Special" is a unique name.

Bancroft?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Bancroft - 7/10. 

Hitler?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

^ :roll


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

^ :roll

Stalin?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

^ :eyes


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

6 million/10

Osama?


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

1/10
Jocelyn


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> ^ :roll
> 
> Stalin?


Stalin is not a first name jesus christ you are not funny @OneStarOneWish 6/10 
Yvonne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3/10

Davina?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

4/10

sean


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

0/10...

Ophelia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0/10

Agatha ?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

sandromeda said:


> 0/10...
> 
> Ophelia?


why is sean 0/10?

orphelia 5/10
agatha 3/10

adam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Bonnie?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10

elizabeth


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Stalin is not a first name jesus christ you are not funny @OneStarOneWish 6/10
> Yvonne


"i'm butthurt because i don't get woman"

But it is, though it was Josephs alias


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Calvin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.2154



Jared?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

2.5/10

chandler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-4.21545+



Joe?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.3545+




Isabelle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Catherine?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.8454



Ray?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1/10

Amber?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

10/10

Adam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Bobbie?


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

5/10

Jameson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Frances?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

5/10

Tessa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4/10

Ernie?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

5/10

jessica


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

5/10

Sebastian


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

6/10

Renata


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

5/10

maria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Katie?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

8/10

Greta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7/10

Allen


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

1/10

Peter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10

Estelle


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

8/10

russell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.8545+



Brandon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7/10

Isis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:sus




Pablo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10

Charlotte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.3254+




Suzi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4/10

Martha


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

4/10

ash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3/10

Lonnie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.4212






Sergio?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Emanuel


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

5/10

Riley


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hannibel

5/10


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1/10

Tristan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.3254




Christian?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

4/10

rowan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10

Brian


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.5456



Victoria?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

9/10

Spice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2/10

Dara?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0245+




Gwen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6/10

Henrietta?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

3/10

Bodhi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1/10

Ally?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.024+



Mary?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4/10

Austen?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.102




Gretchen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7/10

Lee?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

5/10

bobo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0/10

May?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.0245




Rose?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

7/10

bean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5/10

Edith?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

5/10

summer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2/10

Denise?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10/10

Jeff.


----------

